# How long do Wood pigeons live for?



## Rebo (May 25, 2014)

Way back when I was a postman I witness a pigeon play chicken with a bus, the pigeon lost.

I pick the bloody mess that remained of the pigeon out from the hedge where it landed and put it into my empty post bag, it was still putting up a weak fight despite all its injuries.

I didn't think it was going to last an hour or two so I decided to take it home to die in peace rather than be cat food.

Fast forward 14 years and he is still going strong!! 
Judging by the size of Sparky (that's the pigeons name) when I found
him I would say he was about 2\3 years old.
That would make him about 16\17 years old now. 

He can't fly as his right wing has never recovered so he mixes it up with the cats of the house who treat him as one of their own. 
He is even bold enough to push them out of the way to get at their food!

So just how long do these guys live for?


----------



## Rebo (May 25, 2014)

Have I asked this question in the wrong forum?.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not really. There is a forum for wood pigeons and other non-US native birds, but that's used for highlighting them for UK and other rescuers.

There aren't many regular UK or European members here, and woodies don't occur in the Americas.

Theoretically, they have a life span between 15 - 20 years. Seems the oldest recorded woodie (presumably it was ringed by the BTO or some such) was 17 years and a few months. I'm assuming this was free flying in the wild.

Biologically, I would guess they could go on longer, much like well cared for retired racers or ferals. One of our admins had a pigeon who went to something over 21 years I believe.

I would say congratulations, you have shown that woodies CAN live long in captivity. He's obviously well loved and cared for


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Rebo and welcome to PT.
Wow! What a bird with strong determination. He's a fighter! Thanks for sharing his amazing story.
Is it a woody or specifically a Stock Dove?

He's so lucky to have found you. Thanks for keeping him for so many years.
I don't know about wood/Stock doves in particular but fancy pigeons can live upto 25 years. And I'm sure its something that's gotta do with genetic make up of the birds,from the same species..
I have few bloodlines,pigeons from one bloodline do cross 25 years old mark. While I have pigeons from another bloodline which say goodbye near about 16-18 years of age. I had a pigeon breeding for me for 20 years. Then he stop breeding. Lived for another 2 '/2 years and then died of old age. His brother is still alive,stopped breeding about 2 years ago,don't mount hens but do coo,strut and dance and he's 23 '/2 years now.
Want to say that Sparky has a good genetic make up,gifted by evolution and ofcourse by his parents . And he's doing good because you're there to take care of him well.


----------



## sparkyfan (Apr 16, 2017)

sorry to revive this three year old thread, but i was googling about pigeon life spans and there are shockingly few results! this thread was the closest to a definitive answer that i could find.

but now i am invested in the life of sparky and i wish to ask how the old bugger is doing these days? hopefully still at it!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The member last signed in 18 months ago,


----------



## Rebo (May 25, 2014)

I am happy to say Sparky is still very much alive and kick...er flapping.

He still rules the roost and is still fit enough to put any of our 10 cats, African grey or Senegal in their place with a hard slap from his good wing.

I still pick him up and cup him in my hand every so often and walk\run around the back garden a few times to give him that feel of flying. Neighbours must think I am a few pennies short of a pound.

The trouble is that when I put him back down on the ground he still thinks that he can fly and flaps his one good wing and promptly flips over on to his back and just lays there until I flip him back over.

The wife calls him the sh** machine because he takes a few steps and takes a dump, take a few more steps and takes another, takes a few more steps, well you get the idea.

Other than a few sneezing fits he has remained remarkable healthy.

As for his age (must be at the very least 20 now!) and length of life I can still only guess at.

Thank you for inquiring about Sparky.

John


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Sparky is still doing so well!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh goodness I love this thread and I'm definitely in love with Sparky. I adore woodies but only have them visit my garden although the wicked ole farmer in the back field is popping his shotgun most of the day atm so I have to be in the garden by 6am to put their feed out in the hope at least a few won't need to go to the field to feed. 
I have four ferals and two tumblers myself but would love a couple of woodie babies to raise also. Can't help wondering how many babies are dying in their nests with all that shooting of the adults, such a rotten time of year to kill pigeons and rabbits. 
Anyway hugs to your s--- machine from my s--- machines, I wouldn't be without mine for all the tea in China.


----------



## sparkyfan (Apr 16, 2017)

thank you for that update, i'm so glad sparky is still flapping at it!

this has been the best easter ever. yay sparky!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is wonderful! Thanks so much for coming back to update us 

I'm going to bookmark this as an example of how a disabled woodie *can* be content in captivity!


----------



## Rebo (May 25, 2014)

It is with great sadness that I have to tell you all that Sparky has passed away at 1.30AM this morning.

Sparky had developed a chest infection (coughing and sneezing) and had been unwell for a couple of weeks and failed to respond to medication. I'm going to miss Sparky and all the pooping. The house is going to feel that little bit emptier now after 18 years. 

Thank you for all the interest you guys have shown towards Sparky over the years, please give your little guys a little extra love today.

Rest in peace Sparky.
Aged 21.
We will miss you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rebo, am so very sorry for your loss of Sparky. He was a cutie!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry you lost him, but just remember the things you loved about him, and remember that you gave him a great life. Thanks for letting us know. RIP Sparky. Now he can fly as far and high as he wants to.


----------

